# Swimming Pool Fencing



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend supplier for this? and if they got it done how much did it cost you?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I read this tread title and thought someone had actually started up a club or something doing the sword fighting fencing but underwater. Took me about 2 minutes to get it. I need to lay off the sauce at weekends.

Sorry for offering absolutely zero help btw.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I actually thought the exact same thing and was wondering about this new underwater sport that I had not heard of. 

Have you tried Ace Hardware? They're a bit overpriced at times but do tend to stock items such as these. Otherwise, you will need to speak with some of the furniture stores in Karama and see if they can have it custom-made for you.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha!

Nothing in ace


----------



## rouchdi (Sep 30, 2012)

You can get the material from ACE or Dragon mart(cheaper) and hire a labor outside. It depends on you location.


----------

